# Wie am besten ohne Risiko Swap vergrößern

## Erdie

Bei mir funktioniert Hibernate nicht, weil meine Swap Partition leider etwas kleiner als der Arbeitsspeicher ist. Beim Installieren hatte ich das vor 2 Jahren leider übersehen. Wie kann ich am besten die Partition vergrößern mit möglichst kleinem Risiko, dass mir der Inhalt der Platte verloren geht? Geht das mit GParted?

----------

## Finswimmer

Nimm eine Datei als SWAP. Das geht bei TuxOnIce.

----------

## bas89

Der Tipp ist zwar gut, aber recht aufwändig, wenn der bisherige Hibernate schon gut funktioniert. Zumindest war es bei mir so... Also eine Datenpartition verkleinert man zuerst mit

```

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # resize2fs 

resize2fs 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)

Aufruf: resize2fs [-d Debug_Optionen] [-f] [-F] [-M] [-P] [-p] Gerät [neue_Größe]
```

Dann nimmt man den Partitionierer der Wahl wie xfdisk und verkleinert die Partition. Die Swap hängt man mit 

```
swapoff -a
```

 aus und vergrößert die Swap. Mit 

```
swapon -a
```

 bindet man sie wieder ein. ich ging jetzt einfach von ext2/3/4 aus. Für Tipps ist das Ubuntuusers-Wiki sehr gut geeignet.

Bitte mach in jedem Fall ein Backup.

[url]http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemgröße_ändern[/url]

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted

----------

## Erdie

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann nimmt man den Partitionierer der Wahl wie xfdisk und verkleinert die Partition. 

 

Das verwirrt mich jetzt, ich dachte die Partition wäre schon verkleinert worden im ersten Schritt. Wenn ich freien Platze habe, kann ich ja die Swap Partition einfach löschen und größer wieder anlegen. Aber wie soll ich mit einem Partitionierer eine Partition verkleinern ohne die Daten zu verlieren?

----------

## bas89

’tschuldige, am Anfang wird das Dateisystem verkleinert, danach die Partition. Diese Reihenfolge muss man auf jeden Fall einhalten. Man mache vorher und nachher Dateisystemchecks mit e2fsck -f /dev/sd...

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wenn ich freien Platze habe, kann ich ja die Swap Partition einfach löschen und größer wieder anlegen.

  Das würde ich eher nicht machen, zumindest dann nicht wenn die Swap nicht die letzte Partition auf der Platte ist. Wenn möglich würde ich die vorhandene Swap Partition einfach nur vergrößern.

Hintergrund ist:

Wird eine Partition welche vor anderen liegt gelöscht und wieder neu angelegt, dann bekommt die neu angelegte idR den zuletzt angelegte Partitions-Zähler.

Es könnte dann zb so ausschauen

sda1 sda2 sda4 sda3

Das ließe sich zwar auch wieder richtig hin sortieren, ist aber ein wenig aufwändiger..

Und ja, dein vorhaben sollte sich recht einfach, und auch sicher mit GParted (LiveCD) durchführen lassen.

Ein Backup wichtiger Daten zu haben ist aber bei arbeiten an der Partitionstabelle immer ratsam!  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Ok, danke, ich werde mal drüber schlafen und entscheiden,ob mir Hibernat das Risiko wert ist .. 

schönen Tag noch

Erdie

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

Warum denn so kompliziert? Swap wird doch automatisch erweitert d.h. einfach neue Partition oder Datei anlegen und als swap definieren, fertig.

```

Swap:       262140          0     262140

```

```

$ dd if=/dev/zero of=neu.swp bs=1M count=128

$ sudo mkswap neu.swp

$ sudo swapon neu.swp

```

```

Swap:       393208          0     393208

```

saludos

andreas

----------

## Erdie

Ohh cool, danke. Das werde ich probieren  :Smile: 

----------

## bas89

Also ich verstehe nicht ganz – wenn man nämlich an den Grub-Boot-Befehl ein Fortsetzen des Systems anfordert, schreibt man dort ja auch irgendwie was wie „resume=/dev/sda3“ oder so hin... Dort erwartet der Kernel (oder die init oder so – weiß grad nicht genau) auch eine Partition. Glaube irgendwie nicht dass das klappt.

----------

